# Turkey Shoot, Week #1, March 21/28



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 20, 2010)

Let's get this Turkey Shoot started...
I want to thank everyone for the great responce we've had   espically the following people for there donations of prises for this shoot 

BkBig Kid-Flemish String
AL33-Turkey Hat/Lapel Pin
GaCarver-Hand Carved Hicking Stick
LongBowDave1-Primo's Slate Style Turkey call
Alan & Will-Bow Stringer 
CallMaker-Scratch Box Turkey Call
LongStreet1- Six-Orange Hunting Hats ( Kids Prises) 


Like we did on the Tree Rats Contest. We will let the top shooters pick out what they want in the order they finish.


Week #1  Yardage: 9-Yards    

If this yardage selection smells like bacon cooking, thats what my wife was doing when she pulled it out of the bowl.   

REMEMBER....

Practice how and all you want during the Week   Except on the day you choose to shoot for score!  

You must be !

* Field Points Only
* Enter only one (1) target each week for score. 
* Post picture showing arrows in target, date, score, signature 
* Targets submitted for score, shall be "THREE", 3- arrows, shot cold, no warm up. 
* No changes and or additions to target allowed.  
* Scoring shall be by the "Honor System"

 Adult Target:
 See the the attachment below, Save it to your computer as a picture and print target from that file. 

Scoring, within the body of the turkey:
Head shot, Waddle area around eye = 10-points
Center of  Target = 9-points 
Second Scoring Ring= 8-points
Third Scoring Ring= 7-points
Forth Scoring Ring= 6-points 
All other hits in the head or body = 2-points 

Robinhood a shot=Doubles the score of the first arrow

Break the line in a scoring ring, counts as the higher score 


Kids Target:
www.lyndenhuggins.com/.../targets/turkey.jpg

Set Yardage of 10-yds 
Center=10 points
Second Ring=5 points 
All Others=1 points 


Any issues which come up that need clarification and or require a ruling will be handled by my wife! 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE.......


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2010)

let the games begin!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 20, 2010)

Are we shooting 1 or 3 arrows?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2010)

three arrows.


----------



## belle&bows (Mar 20, 2010)

This will be fun!!


----------



## Elbow (Mar 20, 2010)

Yay! I'm ready to shoot!
El


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 20, 2010)

Nine yards and 3 arras, 
Just curious Do robin Hoods count? 
Figured I would ask Before it happens.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 21, 2010)

OK, does the target need to be 33% of the original or reduced by 33%? Either way, how do you reduce it? I printed off several copies without any reduction and they do not appear to be too much larger than a real tom's head.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 21, 2010)

Al33 said:


> OK, does the target need to be 33% of the original or reduced by 33%? Either way, how do you reduce it? I printed off several copies without any reduction and they do not appear to be too much larger than a real tom's head.



This link has been difficult to use from the start. I'm headed to church this morning and will check on it again when I get home.....Everybody stand by...Sorry for the problem!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 21, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> This link has been difficult to use from the start. I'm headed to church this morning and will check on it again when I get home.....Everybody stand by...Sorry for the problem!



I change the target to the one Gurnie had picked out. I got it to print for me. ...If we have any more problems we will work on it some more. 
Sorry for the delay! 

Check the attachment on post #1 of this thread!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2010)

GaCarver....
Check post #1 of this thread for yardages and targets


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 22, 2010)

""WHY" field points only?? especially when you are scoring with titles such as "clean kills"?


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 22, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> ""WHY" field points only?? especially when you are scoring with titles such as "clean kills"?



IMO, that seems to be the most fair.
Target points will be, for the most part, the same diameter.
BH will vary alot in size. e.g. Snuffer to a Guillotine.


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 22, 2010)

BkBigkid said:


> Nine yards and 3 arras,
> Just curious Do robin Hoods count?
> Figured I would ask Before it happens.




Way to make us feel good Bk

I'll be happy to hit the paper


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh. OK. I don't think I own 3 field points


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Oh. OK. I don't think I own 3 field points



Lance ...
PM me your address..I will send you three...


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 22, 2010)

Nah thats allright. I'm good with my blades. not much on competition either. I was just curious.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Nah thats allright. I'm good with my blades. not much on competition either. I was just curious.



No problem.......This is just something to have some fun with and it keeps us shooting! 
This one will be a "HOOT"


----------



## Al33 (Mar 22, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Nah thats allright. I'm good with my blades. not much on competition either. I was just curious.



Iffen yur skeered, just say so!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Iffen yur skeered, just say so!







That's... a... good...un...right...thar...!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 23, 2010)

Who is going to be the first to post their shootin?  Wishing I could...got to get back in town and practice before I leave on Friday to go chase some real turkeys!


----------



## Elbow (Mar 23, 2010)

Not me 2Wheel! 

I will probably go shoot Thursday.
El


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 23, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Iffen yur skeered, just say so!



Al....said it best!.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 23, 2010)

rick, are we using gurnies bucknort target?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 23, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> rick, are we using gurnies bucknort target?



Yep...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 23, 2010)

gurnies target:

Heres another that wont use too much ink.

http://www.doemasters.com/images/tar...keytarget5.jpg 
__________________
"The slothful man roasteth not that which he took in hunting."
Goatstreet Hunt Team


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 23, 2010)

Aint skeered....just aint home


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 23, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> gurnies target:
> 
> Heres another that wont use too much ink.
> 
> ...



Just take the target I have posted, save it as a picture to your computer, print target from the saved file...The link is a pain to deal with!


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 24, 2010)

*Target week one*

Here's mine, looks like i'm in the lead because no one has posted yet.    looks like 10 points for me I think,
does it count if it breaks the line?  The top hole is from  the nail, the hole is a lot smaller than my arrows.

Also is a picture of the hiking stick for one of the prizes.
Sorry it's a little blurry.


----------



## Elbow (Mar 24, 2010)

Like that hiking stick!
El


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 24, 2010)

What would this score be? This is my entry fro week one


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 24, 2010)

You cut the ring so it scores a = 6
If it had not cut the ring it would have been a = 2


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 24, 2010)

So is my total score a 12?


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 24, 2010)

Heres mine don't think for a second that I was aiming for the head I got lucky. I'm just glad luck is not against the rules. I got 26 pts. don't bring on the long yardages I am skeered.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 24, 2010)

been busy on the bow, but i just snuck out to shoot, didn't get to practice this week but i shot anyway, colder weather coming back. i'll have to get my boy to shoot tomorrow!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 24, 2010)

don't know how your scoring works?


----------



## trykon7 (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I just started shooting a longbow only one arrow in the target lucky it was a head shot other two miss 10 pts for me.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 24, 2010)

*Scoring Clarification.....*

Scoring works like this...You have to cut hide for a score.  
Where the scoring rings crosses the body of the turkey is the only area where score can be counted . 
If you shoot a arrow into a scoring ring but miss or is outside the body of the bird. 
It counts as a miss! 
Just like shooting at a real turkey...Very little margin for error! 
And...........  Ya'll thought themz tree rats wauzz tuff!  
YA..GOTTA..HIT..DA..BIRD..!

So this would make ...
GaCarver=9
Bam Bam=6
Katera=19
Longbowdave1=6
Trykon7=10


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 25, 2010)

Now I understand.

Thanks for the kind words Elbow on the hiking stick.


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Gotcha Bubba only in the bird. Boy I need to practice alot more long shots that going to kill me.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is mine for the week, hope this is a good sign for the weekend!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2010)

nice shooting robert!


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 25, 2010)

Well before I post these Good shooting Folks, 
I realized earlier this week I was releasing wrong, NOT pulling through the shoot and just relaxing the fingers. I attempted to correct this Monday and didn't shoot again till today 

Here is my cold shoots 






I am guessing this is 6 points Broke the line of the outer ring, 
or 2 for the head shot. 

Judges???


Here is the third Round of shoots, after I realized I had droped back to the old habits of just relaxing the fingers, I corrected in round two and Round three was shooting like i am supposed to. You can see Round two Holes in this target.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 25, 2010)

2wheelfoster said:


> Here is mine for the week, hope this is a good sign for the weekend!



Hey 2Wheelfoster....What is your score?
Shoot like that this weekend...Dat gonna be one dead bird!
Good Luck to ya....


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 25, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Hey 2Wheelfoster....What is your score?
> Shoot like that this weekend...Dat gonna be one dead bird!
> Good Luck to ya....



well ...I'm not too sure.. I know one of em  is a head shot...but the other 2 are in the next two rings so is that an 8 & 7 for a total of 25? or is it 2 head shots for a 27?? either way I am happy with it


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 25, 2010)

Look's like a 27 to me..
For the headshot..
Are both arrows in the waddle around the eye?
You done good!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 25, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Look's like a 27 to me..
> For the headshot..
> Are both arrows in the waddle around the eye?
> You done good!



the middle arrow is in the vertibra just below the brain (split the 4th line)..it's close..but I'm thinking a 25.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 25, 2010)

2wheelfoster said:


> the middle arrow is in the vertibra just below the brain (split the 4th line)..it's close..but I'm thinking a 25.



Hard to tell from the camera angle ....
That's fine...
But it's .....Still go shooting.......


----------



## Elbow (Mar 25, 2010)

Please no one laugh at my, I think, 2 little points!
El


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey...Just keep trying....Ya....Did better than me!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 25, 2010)

here is a picture from a real camera instead of my cell phone..


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 25, 2010)

Dang...Robert ...That's...Good...Shooting!

Sooooooooooo close to waddle there buddy....Sooooooo......close....!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thats a dead bird for sure Robert.


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 25, 2010)

Good Shooting EL 
no shame in that,


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2010)

hey longstreet,

where you pics of the turkey target? you have to get in the game!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 25, 2010)

El, nothing to be ashamed of! Good shooting


----------



## belle&bows (Mar 25, 2010)

My week 1...






Dave


----------



## Elbow (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you 2Wheel and BK!  I could use some words of encouragement. 
I shot in the back yard and was afraid I would shoot the neighbors dogs.
El


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 25, 2010)

Elbow said:


> Thank you 2Wheel and BK!  I could use some words of encouragement.
> I shot in the back yard and was afraid I would shoot the neighbors dogs.
> El



Gotta watch that...We did have a kitty kat which hung around the house sometime ago...We sure do miss.... Ole Fluffy!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2010)

el,
 just keep at it, soon you'll be as bad a shot as me!

 the whole idea of these contests is just to have some fun and pass a little time doing what we like to do!

dave


----------



## Elbow (Mar 25, 2010)

Dave,

Your right. This is a lot of fun; like I'm right there with all of you shooting up some good times!

El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 26, 2010)

Here is my son's (Drew)first week shots for a score of 15.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 26, 2010)

El at least you can pull a bow back. Not me. Mike


----------



## Elbow (Mar 26, 2010)

Mike, you hang in there; or maybe use your feet!

El


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 26, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> hey longstreet,
> 
> where you pics of the turkey target? you have to get in the game!



waiting on shooting the target good.  I will be in tonight or tomorrow


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## GAcarver (Mar 26, 2010)

I think thats the wrong target 2 wheel.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 26, 2010)

carver,
that is the right target for the kids in the contest, it's got a bigger scoring area for them.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 26, 2010)

I gotza 8


----------



## Elbow (Mar 26, 2010)

2Wheel, Your son did real good!
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 27, 2010)

here is my 11 year old son mike's first week target. i think it's 15 points?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 27, 2010)

That...really nice form Mike show a little while back reflects in this score....Well done ....Mike...!  
Dad better watch out.....I think we have a real shooter in the making!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 27, 2010)

Week One

I think 10, (or a 6). I am good with either. A hammerhead on the end of the stick would put
any size bird on the gorund. (Even a RIR, right Al? )

Birds head started ducking after the first shot.

Thanks!


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's mine and Nolan's for week 1.
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aYmubQCM6Ws&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aYmubQCM6Ws&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Best one of the week for me


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice shootin' david!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks hopefully next week will be a little better.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll do a recap of all the scores and post them along with   next weeks yardage late tomorrow evening.. 
Ya'll .........still got time to make a entry?


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Mar 27, 2010)

I am ashamed to post my shots. I was already late for work and ran outside to shoot my three arrows, maybe I rushed my shots. I never recovered from my first miss, which was just right of the beak. Plenty of excuses, maybe I can get it right next time.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Mar 28, 2010)

My shots  for 03-28-10 points 0.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 28, 2010)

HOUND-HANDLER said:


> I am ashamed to post my shots. I was already late for work and ran outside to shoot my three arrows, maybe I rushed my shots. I never recovered from my first miss, which was just right of the beak. Plenty of excuses, maybe I can get it right next time.



Nothing to be ashamed of, they were all in the paper. We all disappoint ourselves from time to time with our shooting and we all have those days when it seems we just can't make the arrow go where we're looking, but then we also have the days when it seems we just can't miss. Of course, rarely is there anyone else around to witness the really good days. 

I don't mind posting up my bad scores because I know it will at least make someone else feel better about theirs. Keep on keeping on and it will only get better.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 28, 2010)

i was going to go out in the yard to practice for next week and i had some uninvited guests strolling through my yard! they were more than 9 yards and no toms so i figured it wouldn't count, plus i already shot this week!


----------



## Elbow (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave,
I went to the range yesterday, and we had a few visitors as well.  Just wish I had the pics. Three gobblers. Never seen them there before so it was a sight!
El


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Mar 28, 2010)

A 16 if I am correct.


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Mar 28, 2010)

Week one for me = 12


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 28, 2010)

This would only be a score of 6..
Check post #38 for some scoring clarafication..
YA...GOTTA...HIT...DA...BIRD...


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah but what if I had a really WIDE broadhead, that could be lethal!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 28, 2010)

Man...That bow looks sweet leaning against that target...
Yep....It would have to be a really "BIG" broadhead.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 28, 2010)

*Week #1*

I'm posting this target for Stick & String


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 28, 2010)

Put me down  for a big fat 0. I took my 3 shots right before going turkey hunting yesterday morning and didn't take a picture.


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 29, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> carver,
> that is the right target for the kids in the contest, it's got a bigger scoring area for them.




Sorry my bad. I should read the rules more often


----------

